# New forming group in North Eastern Indiana



## Bob McKown (Apr 13, 2010)

Looking for individuals to start and support a RSV2000 Ortsgruppe in Northeastern Indiana. There is a option to the S.V. and a organization with concern focused on the working German Shepherd. Please contact me by PM or my email [email protected].


----------

